# Rochester Bottles



## BillinMo (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been poking around here a few weeks, so I guess it's about time I introduced myself. 

 I'm a longtime (30 years) insulator collector.  I grew up in Rochester, NY, and back then I also developed an interest in bottles embossed Rochester.  Maybe someone around here remembers a dorky-looking kid who attended the GVBCA shows in the 80s. []  I packed up my bottles when I left for college, then lived several places until settling in KC in 1998. Most of my insulators and all my bottles have been packed up until I finally got a house of my own last year.  AT LAST I had room to store all the stuff I'd collected!  

 Now I've unpacked everything, built insulator shelves and in the meantime discovered all these bottles I'd forgotten about.  Discovered this site while trying to find out more about the Rochester Germicidal bottle I found at an antique mall a few weeks ago. 

 So anyway, here are my Rochester bottles, along with an Eastman Kodak measuring flask and two Rochester Root Beer mugs.  Nothing rare or valuable, but hey, fun is what it's all about, right?


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello BillinMo,  I lived in Rochester for 1940&41, then 46 to 50 and.53 to 55.  Went to Madison High, Mechanics Institute and U of R.   It is quite a city.  So I see at least six interesting bottles in your picture and invite you to check out my homepage.  This FORUM makes bottle collecting more interesting and there are a lot of knowledgeable people here that are always helpful.  Welcome.  RED Matthews


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 5, 2010)

I just listed this early screw cap catsup on ebay. Don't see it in your photos. You may want to bid on it. I take money orders in addition to paypal. I may have some other Rochester bottles laying around. I'll see what I can find. Here's a link to my Curtis Bros. catsup. BTW, WELCOME!  
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310239292659&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Brains (Aug 5, 2010)

nice mugs, i'll have to get one somewhere... maybe at the show this weekend.  Hows the insulator colleting up in Rochester?


----------



## BillinMo (Aug 6, 2010)

Dan - cool piece.  Thanks for the heads-up. 

 Bryan - insulator collecting in Rochester wasn't too bad back in the 80s.  A friend of mine managed to find a bunch of amber Hemi-19s from the old fire alarm lines in an antique store.  A few ambers were still on poles last I checked, but they were in the really bad parts of town where you won't want to hang around much!  I grew up on a street where many of the houses had snowy Brookfield 36 signals on them (like this one http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=146785925).  Sure wish I could go back today and get a couple!   Back then I didn't even look at porcelain, so who knows how many neat old Victor items and go-withs I may have passed up.  I still go antiquing when I'm back in the area, but rarely find insulators.  Now that I live in Kansas City, I only get back there occasionally.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi billinMo,

 I have another type of Eastman Kodak bottle from Rochester that is amber. Send me a PM if you are interested as I am not terribly attached to it.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Bill,

 Welcome to bottleville, and thanks for showing some of your collection. I'd really like to see a close up of those mugs, and is that a dose glass next to the Coke?

 Where's those insulators hiding?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> I just listed this early screw cap catsup on ebay. Don't see it in your photos. You may want to bid on it. I take money orders in addition to paypal. I may have some other Rochester bottles laying around. I'll see what I can find. Here's a link to my Curtis Bros. catsup. BTW, WELCOME!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310239292659&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


  The catsup closed tonight and never got a bid at $6.95. I relisted it at $2.95. If it doesn't get a bid now I will give up. I thought that it was better than that. I guess that you just have to give stuff away in this economy.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 12, 2010)

Hereâ€™s another Rochester bottle, a Rochester Brewing Co. in script letters. Bill, let me know if you are interested in it and if not maybe someone else might be. It is a Baltimore loop bottle and it has a small internal bruise on its backside. Iâ€™m asking very little and you can figure the shipping at 2 pounds.


----------

